# Grits



## GFR (Jul 13, 2006)

Grits,,,,good on a diet or not???


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

Nutritional facts?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 13, 2006)

Ronnie eats em everyday so it must be good


----------



## assassin (Jul 14, 2006)

i think it's a good carb source ...... i'll give it a try too lol


----------



## squanto (Jul 14, 2006)

Foreman, I want you to have my babies.


----------



## leg_press (Jul 15, 2006)

What are grits?


----------



## Rykard Maximus (Jul 15, 2006)

ditto leg_press


----------



## pengers84 (Jul 15, 2006)

Are grits whats on the outside of a roast?


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 15, 2006)

I think there ground up corn, their ususaly a breakfast meal but some put gravy, syrup, cheese, etc.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 15, 2006)

they are complex carbohydrates so yeah they are fine for adding protein veggies and EFA's you got a good meal

The unknown carb is grits apparently


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 15, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Ronnie eats em everyday so it must be good



that doesnt mean much.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 15, 2006)

> Ronnie eats em everyday so it must be good



Ronnie also takes a shit load of GH and other gear and that aint 'good' but on this one i'll let you off  grits are good


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 15, 2006)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> Ronnie also takes a shit load of GH and other gear and that aint 'good' but on this one i'll let you off  grits are good



and darn tasty!!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 15, 2006)

leg_press said:
			
		

> What are grits?



Damn yankees.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 15, 2006)

They have a GI of 75 if anyone is interested


----------



## largepkg (Jul 15, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> They have a GI of 75 if anyone is interesting




I can be interesting but I don't think grits having a GI of 75 is.


----------



## assassin (Jul 15, 2006)

75 is considered high???


----------



## Flakko (Jul 15, 2006)

And let me see your Griiiits!!!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 15, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> 75 is considered high???



70 and up is considered high but you throw in some eggs or what not the net GI would come down


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 16, 2006)

good for post workout then


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 16, 2006)

Not neccesarly because it being in the lower part of the HIGH GI tier. Dextrose is far superior to grits when it comes to post workout meals


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 16, 2006)

yeah very true i was just suggesintg due to their high GI (not neccessarily HIGH RANGE OF HIGH GI FOODS) that they could be used post workout,didn't suggest they were the best


----------



## Pedigree (Jul 18, 2006)

They're made from the milling of corn kernels and they are awesome.
I grew up in the South, and everyone eats them down there.

*Nutrition Facts for Quaker Instant Butter Flavored*
Serving Size 1 Packet (28g) 

Amount Per Serving 

Calories 100 

Calories from Fat 15 

% Daily Value* 

Total Fat 1.5g                        2% 

Saturated Fat 0.5g                  3% 

Sodium 370mg                       15% 

Total Carbohydrate 21g            7% 

Dietary Fiber 1g                      5% 

Protein 2g   

Vitamin A                               4% 

Calcium                                10% 

Iron                                     45% 

Thiamin                                10% 

Riboflavin                              10% 

Niacin                                   10% 

Folic Acid                              10% 

Not a significant source of Cholesterol, Sugars, Vitamin C.
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs. 

I mix them with eggs made over-easy and top whole wheat toast with the mixture. Good stuff.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 18, 2006)

I never tried them with eggs like you and ronnie do. Ive always gone syrup and they are pretty good


----------



## cg18862 (Jul 18, 2006)

Shrimp & Grits are a Charleston tradition!  Awesome stuff, but not the disgusting instant kind.  The yellow stone ground kind are definitely the best.


----------

